# Hook up a computer to my stereo system



## forklifter (Dec 21, 2002)

I was wondering if it was possible to hook up my computer to my home stereo system to listen to my downloaded music my sound card has only one plug in for my comp speakers but I need two for my stereo Do they make a card especially made to hook up to my dolby stereo receiver


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Just go to Radio Shack and get an audio cable with RCA L+R on one end and 1/8 mini plug on the other.


----------



## forklifter (Dec 21, 2002)

Thanks I wasnt sure if they made them but since they do that will solve all my problems


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

Make sure your stereo is off when you plug in the cable, and having it plugged into the same power outlet/strip will help to keep a ground loop from happening. If you hear a really loud buzz when you turn the stereo on turn it off REALLY fast. I blew the audio amp chips out of a magnavox tv that I had hooked to my pioneer reciever once. Big BUZZ then a big POP and a little smoke.  It turned out I had a ground problem in the whole house and after regrounding a few things all is better now and only a little buzz on the analog line that comes from the dish receiver. I have a firewire cable coming in too from the advc100, but no audio out back to the stereo system. They make audio line isolators that break the physical electrical connection between what you are connecting.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by forklifter _
> *Thanks I wasnt sure if they made them but since they do that will solve all my problems *


Thats what keeps radioshack in business, the periodic and immediate need for some uncommon audio wire config.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:

In my case in the past two years I've donated nearly $500 to area RatShacks for various cables, wires, adapters, and an office security alarm thing-a-ma-jig that I thought was cool but have no practical use for.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> They make audio line isolators that break the physical electrical connection between what you are connecting.


That's another advantage to a digital optical connection in that it achieves the same isolation.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Just to be sure, your sound card output is almost assuredly stereo, since you say it drives computer speakers (plural). So make sure the cable has a STEREO miniplug. There are some plugs that are only monaural, and you would end up getting only one channel sent to the speakers.


----------



## forklifter (Dec 21, 2002)

I got it done thanks for all the help I bought a miniplug with dual rca inputs I am using the wavecom wireless to send it to my receiver and it is working great what an improvement and now my own jukebox


----------

